# The Howard's Cams "Rattler" .........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

*The Howard Cams "Rattler" .........*

The Howard Cams "Rattler" ......... owned by the Porche brothers, sponsored by Howard Johansen, and piloted by Larry Dixon Sr.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Another sharp looking beauty! Well done! 1/16th scale, like the others?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Another sharp looking beauty! Well done! 1/16th scale, like the others?


Yes sir, it's a modified 1/16th Revell California Charger kit with Competition Resins pieces :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DAMN! NICE work again!

That "big" 392 Hemi looks AWESOME!


----------

